# Insemination



## beerman (Sep 17, 2011)

How much does it cost to have a pig artificially inseminated and is it easy to do and find the sperm for it?
Thanks
Brian


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 18, 2011)

AI prices can vary from cheaper (possibly under $100) to way out of my budget (may$100s).    What is most expensive is the tank. If you can find somebody locally that has the equipment to do it and is willing to put your order in with theirs then it will be a lot cheaper. At that point you are paying for the cost of the straws and somebody to do the AI for you.  I wouldn't do it yourself without observing someone experienced a couple times.  I'd start with a post on Craigslist and a call to your local vets to see if you can get in touch with someone local that already has the equipment.


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 18, 2011)

Most pigs are inseminated with "fresh" semen, not the frozen stuff.  I had limited success with doing the frozen semen route many years ago when I had pigs.  There are several companies that can help you out, but it's not nearly as cheap as AI'ing cattle.


----------



## beerman (Sep 18, 2011)

I just want to breed my Hampshire and I didn't want to have to raise a boar. I don't have a livestock trailer so I can't bring her anywhere I figured that AI would be easier. Anyone near Peoria Illinois with a boar that would like a car ride? I have a comfy new van


----------



## PattySh (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd pick up an 8 month old boar, use him once and put him in the freezer.


----------



## beerman (Sep 18, 2011)

Damm, that's a great idea! Baby piggys and baby back ribs!


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 18, 2011)

An 8 month old boar that's been used for breeding will not make very good meat.  It'll taste boary.


----------



## elevan (Sep 18, 2011)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> An 8 month old boar that's been used for breeding will not make very good meat.  It'll taste boary.


Taste is subject to the individual eating it  

There are also things that can be done to reduce the "boary" flavor.


----------

